# please ID



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

need id


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

from your other thread, quoting myself...

i believe that is a

Tetraodon palembangensis 
max size =about 19 CM-- or 7 inches
enviroment=freshwater

parrot will not go good with him, puffers have toxic skin, if the parrot attacks, they will prob BOTH end up dead.

anyone else is always welcome to chime in though


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That is a beautiful AMAZON PUFFER!!!!!(Collomesus Acellus)
This spiece is pure freshwater and with a very carefull selection you can have a variety of tankmates with it.

Colomesus Acellus

p.s. Puffers Don't have toxine (tetraodotoxine) on their skin.They have but internal.......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ID aint a science, moved to general NP-discussion


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

that is an awsome looking puffer. how big is he? i have herd that they can get very large. filo stikes again.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> that is an awsome looking puffer. how big is he? i have herd that they can get very large. filo stikes again.
> [snapback]872208[/snapback]​


That is A Colomesus Acellus (Amazon Puffer) in nature they can grow uo to 15cm but in aquarium they will each most 8cm....


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

SAPs

They need their teeth trimmed every 4-6 months, unless fed a daily diet of crunchy snails. Grows to 3" tops.

Jim, how are the ocellatus doing? How long have you had them? What SG are they at?


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

i have some redbellies but im not sure if i would want to sell(had second thoughts) 
sorry.... did you check lfs because the one by me has a 2.5 black for $49.99 they also have a few redbellies and their in the process of trying to get me some caribe

---ohh yeah i live in port washington Wi and the store is called Sea scapes 
theres another huge shop in milwaukee Wi called hoffers marine land pets, they have tons of piranahs all different sizes (mainly red bellies) but im sure they could order a different kind for you.

sorry for the dissapointment i hope i was some help and if you still cant find any just pm me and i might reconsider,

Adam


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking puffer.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

puffer... lives in brackish water.. thats all i know


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

those are real cheasy puffers though max size is not that big. DEF brackish! u can put them in with some gobies monos scats thats what u are looking at!


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

These are strictly FW puffers. Read the article I linked. Written by a man that has been keeping puffers for over 40 years.


----------

